# 식품 vs 음식



## saekki

I have both seen 식품 and 음식 used, which both means food.
But what is the difference?


----------



## Kross

I guess there is no distinctive difference between them.


----------



## Jackie Kim

saekki said:


> I have both seen 식품 and 음식 used, which both means food.
> But what is the difference?



식품 and 음식 have same means, but different way to use. 
i.g. I eat 음식(o) I eat 식품(x). I major 식품 in my university.


----------



## smallhuman

It is hard to say exactly, but generally, 식품 is a formal word of 음식.
We don't use 식품 in a casual way.


----------



## K.henry

Oh~ it is difficult for me.
I think!!
음식 is food.
식품 is grocery.
I think something grocery is one of food.

Here is example.
Frozen food is called 냉동식품 in Korean. We don't say 냉동음식. It sounds strange.
Processed food is 가공식품 in Korean.
'Food  and nutrition' is 식품영양.
Korean food is called 한국음식.
Food culture is 음식문화.


Those are my opinions.
Have a good day, saekki.


----------



## Mr.shin

wow i was about to reply but there are already good answer.


----------



## maxu

“식품” means “a substance that can be used or prepared for use as food”
“음식” means “nutritious substance that people eat”


----------



## saekki

모두 감사합니다!

It has been a long time since I logged in here.


----------

